# Pop-Up in den Vordergrund



## rookie (23. April 2003)

ich habe folgendes problem:

habe eine seite mit ner gallerie. das ist ja noch kein Problem *g*

ich will ein Bild in einem neuen Fenster öffnen, das z.b. "subwin" heisst.

wenn ich zum ersten mal ein Bild anschauen will und auf einen Link like 
	
	
	



```
<a href="img.jpg" target=subwindow">hier klicken</a>
```
 klicke, dann öffnet sich das fenster und ist im vordergrund, aber wenn das fenster schon auf ist, wird das fenster nicht in den vordergrund geholt, kann ich das irgendwie hinbekommen, dass es im Vordergrund ist ?



thanx, hoffe man kann das verstehen, weil ist schwer zu erklären


----------



## Fabian H (23. April 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials76485.html


----------



## WhiteAngelP (21. Mai 2003)

Ich glaube ich weis was du meinst!

Du solltest es mal heirmit versuchen!

<a href="" target="_parent"></a>

Das sollte klappen.


----------

